# Leopard tortoises breeding and ?



## nickpanzee (Jun 19, 2013)

I have caught my 2 leopard tortoises in the act several times now. I had been suspecting something was going on when my female was dirty on the edges of her backside on her carapace. I am not sure if they are big enough to lay eggs or fertilize eggs yet. My female weighs 3926 grams today. I looked back at the pictures of last time I weighed her and she was 3455 grams. I thought it wasn't that long ago, so I checked the date of the last weighing and I was surprised to see it was only June 1st. So in 18 days, she gained 471 grams! That's a pound! I did just start giving them mazuri again, but I still think that's a huge gain for that little amount of time. 

Is a weight gain like that normal or is it more normal for a female who is growing a crop of eggs inside? Either way, I'm excited that I'm closer to having baby tortoises from my tortoises. I think my female Greek is digging nests too. I dug up the suspect place, but found nothing. She had mud on her back half of her carapace about a week ago. 

My male leopard weighs only 1709 grams.


----------



## wellington (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't help you about the weight, etc. just wanted to say good luck. Hope you get babies sometime soon


----------



## nickpanzee (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 20, 2013)

From the pictures and weight, I would say your female is too small to lay eggs yet. Give her a couple more years.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you, just wanted to say your female doesn't look too impressed on the first pic and it made me smile


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jun 20, 2013)

she looks really annoyed at the male hehe


----------



## nickpanzee (Jun 21, 2013)

I thought she looked like she was ok with it. She sat there and allowed him instead of running away. 

What about the large weight gain? She gained a pound in 18 days. How is that possible? My scale was tared, she was upside down so I know she didn't use her legs to make the weights off.


----------



## Greg T (Jun 21, 2013)

You may or may not get eggs yet. I have heard that they have to mature enough to develop eggs and that usually takes at least 5 years for females and about the same for males. Mating is an instinct but just because they attempt doesn't mean they are ready. My male took about 7 years before he reached maturity.

As for the weight gain, could just be a combination of things such as holding water, holding poop, really full belly. 1 pound is a lot to gain, so I really can't explain that for sure.

Keep your eyes open for nesting signs, you never know what may happen here.


----------



## nickpanzee (Jun 21, 2013)

Well my female is 5 this year. She hatched in March 2008, I got her February 2009. The male is a year younger. I'm thinking she probably will start laying soon. But I'm doubting the eggs will be fertile because of my male being small and young. They sure are growing so much more quickly now. They keep their enclosure almost mowed looking, but shorter. I'll be working on the larger enclosure(s) for them, I'd like to rotate the 'crops' so they don't run out of plants. By crops, I mean tortoises. 

I think I'll weigh her often to see what happens. I'll keep my eye on them too. Thanks Greg


----------



## nickpanzee (Jun 22, 2013)

I measured them last night. The female is 10.75 inches, the male is 8.5 inches.


----------

